# megaminx theory



## cubedude456 (Jan 31, 2010)

I have a theory for how to solve the megaminx,but it is kind of complicated so I will try to explain it the best way I can. You would start it out the way you would a 3x3 by making a star insted of a cross and you put in the corners and then the surrounding edges and the above the place you just put in the cross and then the edges you just try putting the sides together till Ýou get to the top layer and then you solve it like a 3x3 but using dan browns method to solve the last layer and then you are done


----------



## MichaelP. (Jan 31, 2010)

Troll?


----------



## KwS Pall (Jan 31, 2010)

Troll! try Corners first btw


----------



## Erik (Jan 31, 2010)

edges first for sure


----------



## TheMachanga (Jan 31, 2010)

wtf?


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Jan 31, 2010)

Man! this is revolutionary!

This may even become the main method instead of edges first.


----------



## shelley (Jan 31, 2010)

Roux-gaminx all the way. Can't beat M slice algs for ease of execution.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Feb 1, 2010)

shelley said:


> Roux-gaminx all the way. Can't beat M slice algs for ease of execution.



Yea, but that Dan Brown Last Layer comes pretty close.


----------



## Neo63 (Feb 1, 2010)

Your monumental discovery has changed speedmegaminxing for ever


----------



## Blake4512 (Feb 1, 2010)

i might try that method out xD


----------



## miniGOINGS (Feb 1, 2010)

Blake4512 said:


> i might try that method out xD



Are you sure you're ready for its awesomeness?


----------



## TheMachanga (Feb 1, 2010)

BEST. METHOD. EVER


----------



## ProfilesRubiks (Feb 1, 2010)

:facepalm:


----------



## Tortin (Feb 1, 2010)

Damn! No wonder I'm so slow at megaminx!


----------



## Sa967St (Feb 1, 2010)

Neo63 said:


> Your monumental discovery has changed speedmegaminxing for ever


this.


----------



## TMOY (Feb 1, 2010)

KwS Pall said:


> Troll! try Corners first btw



I've tried corners first on my flowerminx, it works very well


----------



## AndyRoo789 (Feb 1, 2010)

OMG. I DROPPED MY TIMES BY 5 MINS.


----------



## ribonzz (Feb 1, 2010)

Great! I'll try


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Feb 1, 2010)

idk i think my method may be better because you only have to solve some edges after the side of the corners because the star is done already so then when you get past that you just solve the side where there arent corners and when you get to last layer its like the same thing as you said and then you are done


----------



## Zava (Feb 1, 2010)

or you could just use Bálint Bodor.


----------



## Bogyo (Feb 1, 2010)

I would like to share my awesome method with you:

1. Solve the first side (white) of the puzzle. It's usually easier to start with corners and then finish with edges because putting in an edge (5 moves) is less moves than putting in a corner (4 moves). Naturally there are some mad people who starts with edges...

2. Solving the opposite (gray or yellow) side of the puzzle. This is much easier than the first step, because you have more unsolved pieces, and this means that you can't mess up the solved side.

3. Solving the remaining 9 coners. There isn't any alg for this, just use your brain, try to do this intuitively. You don't have to solve the last one, because sometimes you have LC (last corner) skip. The chance of this is only 1:1, so it's possible that you will have to do OLL parity on it.
Wrong corner at UFR: R U' L' U R' U' L U

4. Solving the edges with 3-cycles and EO algs.
The best 3-cycle alg: (R U R' U R U2')*2 U3' (R' U' R U' R' U2 R)*4 U2'
You can do the EO with commutators.

I'm still working on a center 2-cycle so if someone have a good alg which doesn't contains E turns (M turn is not a problem, because it's not uncomfortable) please share it with me.

That's all, I hope I helped you.


----------



## peterbat (Feb 2, 2010)

I just peel off the stickers.


----------



## Ashmnafa (Feb 2, 2010)

peterbat said:


> I just peel off the stickers.



thisthisthis


----------



## Ranzha (Feb 4, 2010)

Or you could use ZB.


----------



## Tim Major (Feb 4, 2010)

I prefer to throw mine into a wall after taking an hour to find a piece. (I don't have a mega fortunately)

But nice method. I can't believe it hasn't been thought of before!!1!!


----------



## Olivér Perge (Feb 4, 2010)

This thread:


----------



## AvGalen (Feb 4, 2010)

Let me be the first one to seriously say that I like the way how cubedude456 figured this out for himself. He never said this was new or revolutionaire. He really puzzled and found a solution.

Congrats.

(and yes, your description is a beginners version of how everyone else solves megaminxes, that is why they are giving you a hard time. Just ignore them and keep practising)


----------



## PHPJaguar (Feb 4, 2010)

Neo63 said:


> Your monumental discovery has changed speedmegaminxing for ever


*Speedduodecahedroning


----------



## cubedude456 (Feb 6, 2010)

*Thank You*



AvGalen said:


> Let me be the first one to seriously say that I like the way how cubedude456 figured this out for himself. He never said this was new or revolutionaire. He really puzzled and found a solution.
> 
> Congrats.
> 
> (and yes, your description is a beginners version of how everyone else solves megaminxes, that is why they are giving you a hard time. Just ignore them and keep practising)



Thank you this is the first time i have ever had a super moderator comment on one of my threads. Thank you for taking the time to look at one of my threads you must look at thousands of threads


----------

